# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  ¿Agenda de magia?

## KunAgui

Hola, buenas tardes mag@s! 
Mi pregunta es, existe algún sitio donde pueda ver todos los festivales y certamenes de magia ordenados por fechas y cuando y donde tendrán lugar? 

Saludos y gracias!

----------

